# PC abgeraucht. Brauche Mal wieder euree brainpower



## RoTTeN1234 (7. Januar 2019)

So wie der Titel verrät, hat sich mein System nach ca 6 Jahren dann doch verabschiedet. 
Ich hab auch schon was zusammengestellt, wollte Mal aber wieder bei euch rein horchen und Alternativen sehen. 

Budget wären 1000€ und Festplatten und Laufwerke habe ich. Alles andere ist hinüber. Erst die Graka dann der Rest kurz darauf. 

Vielen Dank schon Mal im vorraus 

Edith: ach und Peripherie, also Monitore oder maus Tastatur brauch ich auch nicht


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Januar 2019)

Bei dem Budget würde ich an etwa folgende Konfiguration denken:

MSI X470 GAMING PLUS
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Scythe Kotetsu Mark II
16GB G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, Ripjaws V
MSI Radeon RX 580 ARMOR 8G OC
beQuiet! Pure Power 11 500W CM

Man könnte noch darüber nachdenken eine GTX1070 zu verbauen, die dürfte etwa 100-120€ mehr kosten


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2019)

Ganz grob läuft das auf einen Ryzen 5 2600(X) oder Ryzen 7 2700(X), 16GB RAM und eine RTX 2070 hinaus. Am Abend könnte ich da was konkreteres nennen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ganz grob läuft das auf einen Ryzen 5 2600(X) oder Ryzen 7 2700(X), 16GB RAM und eine RTX 2070 hinaus. Am Abend könnte ich da was konkreteres nennen.



Hab ich auch schon probiert  Leider hat eine RTX2070 jedesmal den finanziellen Rahmen gesprengt. Sah so aus:

AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz So.AM4 BOX
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Scythe Kotetsu Mark II
Asus TUF B450-Plus Gaming AMD B450 So.AM4 
8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 VENTUS 8G Aktiv
beQuiet! Pure Power 11 500W CM


----------



## Cobblepot (7. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ganz grob läuft das auf einen Ryzen 5 2600(X) oder Ryzen 7 2700(X), 16GB RAM und eine RTX 2070 hinaus. Am Abend könnte ich da was konkreteres nennen.



Grundsätzlich wäre ich auch in die Richtung gegangen, aber könnte mit 1000 Euro knapp werden. Grob überschlagen wären das schon über 900 Euro und dann hat man noch kein Gehäuse, Netzteil oder CPU Kühler.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2019)

Wenn es für eine 2070 zu knapp wird, wäre auch eine AMD RX Vega 56 eine Option. Die kostet unter 400€, sollte ein wenig schneller als eine GTX 1070 sein, und aktuell sind noch 3 Spielecodes dabei. Die 1070 wäre aber auch schnell, gibt es vlt auch mal für nur knapp über 300€


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (7. Januar 2019)

Ja meine bisherige Zusammenstellung sieht ähnlich aus mit einer 1070 windfire .

Aber vielen Dank schonmal an alle. Ich wusste auf euch ist Verlass 

Edith: und wenn es ein wenig drüber ist, ist es nicht schlimm. Also um die 1000  

Andere Frage : woher bestellt ihr das? Verschiedene Händler oder einer?


----------



## Cobblepot (7. Januar 2019)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ja meine bisherige Zusammenstellung sieht ähnlich aus mit einer 1070 windfire .
> 
> Aber vielen Dank schonmal an alle. Ich wusste auf euch ist Verlass
> 
> ...



Du meinst sicher Windforce 

Ich rechne es immer über idealo.de und geizhals.de durch, wie sich das lohnt. Meist kommen verschiedene Händler dabei raus, auch weil man oft noch Gutscheine einsetzen und Cashback mitnehmen kann. Wenn Du was bei Mindfactory kaufst, denk dran, dass ab 150 Euro zwischen 0-6 Uhr keine Versandkosten anfallen. Auch lohnt sich öfter mal ein Besuch auch mydealz. de Da sind gerne mal Grafikartendeaas oder CPU Dealz drin, vor ein paar Tagen gab es noch die ASUS GeForce® GTX 1070 ROG Strix für 349


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Januar 2019)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Andere Frage : woher bestellt ihr das? Verschiedene Händler oder einer?


 Ich war früher mal Alternate.de-Kunde, muss aber sagen das Mindfactory zuletzt immer die besseren Preise hatte und hab's dann im Midnight-Shopping gekauft.

BTW:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2019)

Nvidia hat die neue RTX 2060 vorgestellt, wäre auch eine gute Wahl. Sie soll so schnell wie eine 1070 Ti, ab 370€ UVP von Nvidia - könnte aber zu lange dauern, Nvidia wird sie wohl ab Mitte Januar ausliefern.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (7. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nvidia hat die neue RTX 2060 vorgestellt, wäre auch eine gute Wahl. Sie soll so schnell wie eine 1070 Ti, ab 370€ UVP von Nvidia - könnte aber zu lange dauern, Nvidia wird sie wohl ab Mitte Januar ausliefern.



Argh Schade. Solange kann ich nicht warten. Brauche den Rechner auch für anderen Kram neben dem zocken


----------



## Rabowke (7. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ich war früher mal Alternate.de-Kunde, muss aber sagen das Mindfactory zuletzt immer die besseren Preise hatte und hab's dann im Midnight-Shopping gekauft.
> 
> BTW:
> 
> ...


Schöne Zusammenstellung, aber bei den RAMs würde ich *definitiv* in die Kompatiblitätsliste vom Board schauen. Ich bin hier recht böse auf die Nase gefallen als ich mir meinen Ryzen 2700X zusammengestellt habe. 

Mein Board, https://www.alternate.de/html/product/GREGRB,  war mit diesem RAM *nicht* kompatibel: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/IEIGGM40 ... damit bootete der Rechner nicht mal mehr und ich hab erst das Board in Verdacht gehabt und hab das zu Alternate geschickt, das kam ich natürlich "unrepariert" zurück. 

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mir ein Asus-Mobo, ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero WI-FI, und andere RAMs bestellt & alles lief perfekt ... d.h. irgendwo müsste das Gigabyte-Board noch in irgendeinem Schrank liegen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2019)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Argh Schade. Solange kann ich nicht warten. Brauche den Rechner auch für anderen Kram neben dem zocken


  Die RTX 2060 hat auch "nur" 6GB RAM, finde ich sehr schwach wenn man bedenkt, dass die etwas schwächere, ältere und günstigere 1070 8GB hat, von AMD gar nicht erst zu reden...


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schöne Zusammenstellung, aber bei den RAMs würde ich *definitiv* in die Kompatiblitätsliste vom Board schauen. Ich bin hier recht böse auf die Nase gefallen als ich mir meinen Ryzen 2700X zusammengestellt habe.



Interessant, jetzt bist Du schon der dritte (mehr oder weniger) Bekannte, der sich über Kompatibilitäts-Probleme bei G,Skill-RAM beklagt.

Ich persönlich verwende (und empfehle) seit über 15 Jahren Kingston und Corsair, damit hatte ich noch nie Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schöne Zusammenstellung, aber bei den RAMs würde ich *definitiv* in die Kompatiblitätsliste vom Board schauen. Ich bin hier recht böse auf die Nase gefallen als ich mir meinen Ryzen 2700X zusammengestellt habe.


Ich könnte noch die Kombi Gigabyte B450M DS3H plus G.Skill Aegis empfehlen, die läuft definitiv sauber bei 2993MHz oder alternativ das MSI B450 Tomahawk, das taucht in der PCGH-Communitiy ab und an mal mit dem genannten RAM auf und sollte demzufolge laufen.


----------



## Cobblepot (8. Januar 2019)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Argh Schade. Solange kann ich nicht warten. Brauche den Rechner auch für anderen Kram neben dem zocken



Gerade bei Mindfactory eine Vega 56 mit 2 Spielen für 299 Euro drin: https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Januar 2019)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Gerade bei Mindfactory eine Vega 56 mit 2 Spielen für 299 Euro drin: https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar


Aber Obacht, die günstigste hat Radiallüftung, die wird 100pro laut. Eher die für 330€ in Betracht ziehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cobblepot (8. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Aber Obacht, die günstigste hat Radiallüftung, die wird 100pro laut. Eher die für 330€ in Betracht ziehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Guter Einwand. Denke ich nie drüber nach, weil mein PC in einem anderen Raum steht und ich somit immer Geld sparen kann


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Aber Obacht, die günstigste hat Radiallüftung, die wird 100pro laut. Eher die für 330€ in Betracht ziehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk




Scratch that. Mindfactory war deutlich billiger bei manchen Komponenten. Hab die Konfiguration von oben fast übernommen und dazu noch ein Gehäuse . Danke an alle und eure Unterstützung ❤❤
Gesamtpreis waren ungefähr 1100 also im Rahmen 
Butter bei die Fische. Die oder die windforce? Ich will diie Bestellungen heute raus hauen


----------



## Cobblepot (9. Januar 2019)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Butter bei die Fische. Die oder die windforce? Ich will diie Bestellungen heute raus hauen



Ich werfe noch diesen Schnapper hier in den Raum: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_zotac-geforce®-gtx-1070-mini-8gb-zt-p10700g-2181803.html
Gibt noch 2% Cashback bei Shoop.de und die 2 Spielecodes solltest Du problemlos für 50 Euro loswerden, eher mehr. Das wäre wieder mehr Budget für eine bessere CPU.

Nachteil: Wahrscheinlich auch nicht die leiseste Karte unter Volllast.


----------



## RichardLancelot (9. Januar 2019)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Butter bei die Fische. Die oder die windforce? Ich will diie Bestellungen heute raus hauen



Die nehmen sich leistungsmäßig nicht viel, die AMD ist lediglich neuer und wird ab WQHD schneller als die 1070.

Von einer Mini würde ich abraten, die sind tatsächlich zumeist recht laut.


----------

